# How Tell If Your Piranahs Are Getting Ready To Breed



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ive been noticing that my piranah have been chasing each other near a section of my aquarium are they getting ready to breed?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They get dark, more territorial and agressive. Two seem to be together in the same area more. They dig a nest or move gravel...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I highly doubt its breeding activity. Didn't you say they were 3" in another thread yesterday? Your fish are to young!


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

they have been digging a little spot in the gravel and there is serious aggression when a fish come close


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thekiller107 said:


> they have been digging a little spot in the gravel and there is serious aggression when a fish come close


What size are they?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

3 inches is that to young


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to young, should be at least 6 inches, probably territorial aggression.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL be patient.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Again its age that determines maturity not size. But if your fish is 3" its to young or stunted beyond any piranha I've seen or heard of. At the very very least a year old although 18months is more likely.even a stunted fish will at the very least be 5" if not 6-7" by 18months.the male will dig a hole n guard it, then chase a female into it, where they'll spawn. The female will leave but the male will stay n tend the eggs. If he digging a hole I say he's practicing, but nothing will come of it for awhile.not knowing their age, you'll just have to wait. Ill guess n say at very least they'll be 5"before anything could or will happen. Got any pics? Also 3" is that total length of fish? I have rbp out there that are less than 6months old n are beyond 3"-4".this is why I believe your fish are just to young. Almost all rbp will turn almost blk when they reach maturity n are wanting to spawn. GL be patient.


Exactly What Bruner said.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

killer, I think you should look into a bit of research. Try typing in Red bellied piranha keeping. I think you once said you were 9 or something but If you do a little reading im sure you will learn and understand more abbout your fish. Breeding wont occur till your fish are 6in or larger. Good luck dude.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> killer, I think you should look into a bit of research. Try typing in Red bellied piranha keeping. I think you once said you were 9 or something but If you do a little reading im sure you will learn and understand more abbout your fish. Breeding wont occur till your fish are 6in or larger. Good luck dude.


That's less likely to answer his question about piranha breeding than asking here...that might tell a little bit about the care and keeping of them, but "keeping" doesn't often imply "breeding" with fishes that such a high proportion of their keepers can't or don't breed. And "try typing [that search]" in where? ;-)


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

google... He would then realize what he needs to do to properly keep piranha.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Please don't send him away from here for piranha knowledge. There's enough knowledge on this site.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is that where you learned your vast knowledge on piranha dolphinslose? Why refer him to google when google couldn't hold a candle to what's here? As said before size has NOTHING to do to it.the fish has to be muture to breed regardless if its 4"-5" or 10".a 8 month old 6" rbp isn't going to spawn because he's not fully muture.sites going to sh*t when a kid that's kept piranha for a couple months is giving advice in the breeding section!IMO you shouldn't be advising anyone about anything in this section until you've spawned them yourself. You giving breeding advice is like the blind leading the blind. But that's just my opinion.


----------

